# Kusamono at the bonsai (penjing) pavillion



## MoreWater (May 18, 2008)

as the first I ever heard of kusamono was right here on ST, I thought I should post here. There was a little exhibit of kusamono at the penjing museum at the national arboretum in DC. I ran through it after a gesneriad meeting. Photos over here.

I don't see any of these being long term plantings but then I would have said the same of bonsai, so what do I know - maybe they can live this way for longer than I think.

On another note, I haven't had a slipper in bloom for the longest longest time. :evil:


----------



## Grandma M (May 19, 2008)

That is *FANTASTIC*. Oh how I would love to see that. Thanks for posting it.

Marilyn


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2008)

MoreWater said:


> On another note, I haven't had a slipper in bloom for the longest longest time. :evil:



Buy more slippers! oke: 
Thanx for posting.


----------



## Leo Schordje (May 19, 2008)

Young Choe is quite an artist. Wow. Beautiful and serene. I wish I could visit the National Bonsai & Penjing exhibit more easily. I have only been there once. BTW - the potters Robert Lang and Sharon Edwards-Russel were at the Midwest Bonsai Society Show and Sale at the Chicago Botanic Garden this last weekend. I had a chance to see their pots first hand, and they make some exquisite pieces. Modestly priced too compared to Tokonome ware and some of the other potters. Thanks Ki.


----------



## streetmorrisart (May 19, 2008)

Beautiful! I’d have loved to go to both this and the event Leo mentioned—the collection at the CBG is spectacular.


----------



## Leo Schordje (May 20, 2008)

*Chicago Spring '08 Bonsai Show Critique*

The Bonsai Collection at the National Arboretum, and the Pacific Rim collection in Seattle Washington are the best bonsai collections and permanent exhibits in the USA. I believe the bonsai collection at the Chicago Botanic Garden is a close 3rd and may soon catch up or surpass the Pacific Rim collection. The quality of the main trees at the CBG is phenomenal, and really is the best collection made up almost entirely of masterpieces that originated with US materials. Very few trees of the CBG collection are imported. So this collection represents the American Bonsai Art at its finest. The National collection in DC has as its foundation a collection of famous trees from the Imperial Collection of Japan, gifted to the USA for the Bicentenial in 1976. So the National Collection represents some of the best of Bonsai, but especially the Japanese style. 

The Chicago Botanic Garden collection is currently under the care of Ivan Waters, who is an excellent artist and caretaker for this collection. A visit to the CBG is in order if you have any interest in bonsai. 

The spring bonsai show at CBG I found somewhat disappointing. Don't tell any of the MBS members, but I thought the trees brought in by the membership were mediocre at best. If it were not for the CBG trees, the show would not be worth the cost of the gasoline to get there. (and I live only 30 miles away). The MBS has a couple really good artists, like Matt Ouwinga, but they did not bring in any of their trees. There were a bunch of trees owned by one person (who shall remain nameless), this person does checkbook bonsai, and it was clear he had not hired in anyone lately to detail his trees for him, and his gardener wasn't up to the task. His junipers all looked like monuments to Hiroshima, a trunk with a mushroom cloud shaped mass of foliage on top. No movement, just smooth static blob of foliage, more geometric topiary than bonsai. Its a shame because these trees looked like the were good trees before the current owner bought them. I know I'm being a bit too harsh, as not one of my trees was up to my standards - so I am also guilty of not exhibiting - even though I am not a member of the Chicago group, I am a member of the Milwaukee group and would have been welcome if I had broguht a tree in to exhibit. 

There were some good attempts by a number of novices, but all the talent of the Chicago based Midwest Bonsai Society seemed to have stayed home. One of the better trees was a maple by Jack Douthitt, but he hails from Milwaukee, so he doesn't represent the Chicago based group. 

The Spring show was set up to showcase the spring blooming bonsai, it was a shame that they had so few blooming trees. There were 4 or 5 Satsuki Azaleas, 2 of which had enough age and size to have good visual impact. The CBG permanent collection was at its best, Ivan and the volunteers that help him have done a great job. A magnificent Wisteria belonging to the CBG had just finished blooming, the spent flowers gave a sense of how it was a few days earlier. (timing is everything)

To bring it back to orchids, if your local society has a show, contribute a plant or two of your best. Take the time. Don't leave it to 'the regulars' to take care of. If everyone sits out their local shows, then that 'one' and every society has one, will drag out anything and everything regardless of quality because there is a need to fill out the space. For a quality show you need everyone to participate. 

My 2 cents
Leo


----------



## smartie2000 (May 20, 2008)

thanks for the citique and info Leo
I didn't go to the show (I'm a country away) though I didn't respond to the thread b/c I didn't feel too much for the arrangements since I have seen better on the web. There are a few I do like though and I wish I could visit. Its easy to get lost in the viewing of photos of masterpieces

I wish more people did bonsai here. Its popularity is only just starting up since now stores carry them. I know its imported, mass produced stuff, but it is a start. ...I still want to work on hardy outdoor trees but I am consumed with too many hobbies, my tropical indoor trees look bad. I guess its not too late to start, in 20 years I will still be young and have a old beautiful tree, if I do the proper training work


----------



## streetmorrisart (May 20, 2008)

I’m intent on visiting the two collections you mentioned here that I haven’t seen, and of course going back to Chicago is always a pleasure. I met Ivan briefly last year (though he’d have no reason to remember me), and he took my friend on a private tour while I manned the booth (the trees weren’t on official display at the time). It is indeed special that so many of them are domestic in creation!


----------



## Leo Schordje (May 20, 2008)

Hi Fren, 
Last month I attended a workshop taught by Colin Lewis, a well known author in US and UK bonsai circles. Colin Lewis spent a good deal of time discussing the importance and value of doing bonsai with your LOCALLY NATIVE tree species. Lewis is really on a campaign to promote doing bonsai with native species and to style them into their natural styles, which means developing distinctly regional bonsai styles. Just think Fren, if for bonsai you used your local spruce, fir, alder or hemlock you would not have to bring them indoors for the winter. Just put your native species bonsai in a spot out of the wind and direct sun and they will be fine all winter long. Shovel a little snow on them for water and you can forget them until spring. Easier than trying to keep a sub-tropical happy all winter. When I switched to doing most of my bonsai as hardy species, it made it possible to have fun with bonsai without sacrificing valuable indoor space that the orchids need. 

The bonsai event to see will be October 11 -12, 2008 in Rochester, NY, USA - the First National Bonsai Exhibit 2008 - this is the first open juried show in the USA. Any artist, any tree, from anywhere in the USA may enter this show, if the jury passes, then the tree is in. Cash prizes in the thousands $$$ for the 'Best' in several categories - including 'Best American Style Exhibit'. Trees exhibited must first be passed by a jury of judges before being allowed into the show. This has not been done before

http://web.mac.com/williamnvalavanis/NATIONAL_BONSAI_EXHIBITION/NATIONAL_EXHIBITION.html


----------



## cnycharles (May 20, 2008)

Leo Schordje said:


> Hi Fren,
> The bonsai event to see will be October 11 -12, 2008 in Rochester, NY, USA - the First National Bonsai Exhibit 2008 - this is the first open juried show in the USA. Any artist, any tree, from anywhere in the USA may enter this show, if the jury passes, then the tree is in. Cash prizes in the thousands $$$ for the 'Best' in several categories - including 'Best Amewrican Style Exhibit'. Trees exhibited must first be passed by a jury of judges before being allowed into the show. This has not been done before
> 
> http://web.mac.com/williamnvalavanis/NATIONAL_BONSAI_EXHIBITION/NATIONAL_EXHIBITION.html



good thing it isn't on the first weekend of october, as that is when our orchid society has our fall show and sale relatively next door in syracuse. our plant registrar and a few other people are also into bonsai so we would be trouble if they were instead at the bonsai competition!


----------



## Ron-NY (May 21, 2008)

Leo Schordje said:


> The bonsai event to see will be October 11 -12, 2008 in Rochester, NY, USA - the First National Bonsai Exhibit 2008 -
> http://web.mac.com/williamnvalavanis/NATIONAL_BONSAI_EXHIBITION/NATIONAL_EXHIBITION.html



Well that is reasonably distanced for me and I have friends in Rochester that I can stay with. I am going to mark may calender now. I have never tried bonsai but always have appreciated it. I have visited the collection at the botanical gardens in Montreal and am always in awe! I will have to make sure I check out the collection in DC.

edit: I marked my calendar...Columbus day weekend.

Thanks for the heads up!!


----------

